# B-10 30's standard Bomber



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 22, 2018)

You get a bacon just for showing pics of the B-10. Love that bird. Classic 1930s aeroplane!!!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Notice the red stars on the left A/Cs in photo 4 of this post. Must be lend lease P-40s.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 23, 2018)

What is that opening and "bump-out" on the bombay in the first two pictures? Anyone know? Dave?


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 23, 2018)

I'll say one thing: That co-pilot would have been overworked something fierce! Man, he was co-pilot, upper and lower rear gunner, navigator and radioman


----------



## Wurger (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2018)

Man, there is not better way for me to start my day off then to see this, thanks!



Capt. Vick said:


> What is that opening and "bump-out" on the bombay in the first two pictures? Anyone know? Dave?



Its a cover for the 2nd iteration of being used as a target tow. Shown without the cover:

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Its a cover for the 2nd iteration of being used as a target tow. Shown without the cover:
> View attachment 487017



Dude, you know your stuff! Book please? (Yes, I'm nagging!!!!!)

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks!
Its over 500 pages so far.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Nobody mentioned the pontoon version in the first post, here is another closer view.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 23, 2018)

Excellent, that was taken when it was at West Point


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 23, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks!
> Its over 500 pages so far.



I'm (eagerly) saving my pennies in (impatient) readiness for the release.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> Notice the red stars on the left A/Cs in photo 4 of this post. Must be lend lease P-40s.



War game insignia???
force red vs force white???


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> War game insignia???
> force red vs force white???


I believe those were in Alaska, P-40's were ferried across the Bering sea.


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 23, 2018)

Quite possible but why do they have the horizontal red and white stripes on the Rudder like the B-10s?


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> Quite possible but why do they have the horizontal red and white stripes on the Rudder like the B-10s?


Russian Lend Lease usually painted over existing markings


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 24, 2018)

I am no expert on markings but I thought the horizontal rudder strips were prewar?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 24, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 24, 2018)

You know the B-10 with 4 engines could be sort of morphed into an aircraft that doesn't look all that different from a Lancaster


----------



## dogsbody (Mar 24, 2018)

Some more floater pics.














Chris


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> I believe those were in Alaska, P-40's were ferried across the Bering sea.


 Its not Alaska. The B-10 is a target tow and they were never in Alaska.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ran across a mention in AHT that the first transfer of P-40s to Russia via Alaska-Siberia started on Oct 9th 1942 which may be a bit late for the horizontal rudder stripes?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 26, 2018)

The middle picture above, the thing off to the left, what is it? Torpedo rack?


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> View attachment 487367
> View attachment 487368
> View attachment 487369



Dumb question...does the top left pic show the front turret gunner's seat?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm gonna guess rear guy


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 27, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> The middle picture above, the thing off to the left, what is it? Torpedo rack?


It is the external bomb rack.








buffnut453 said:


> Dumb question...does the top left pic show the front turret gunner's seat?


Jim is correct, that is the rear gunner/co-pilot seat.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Correct, rear gunner position. here are some others. Note the tool box on the ground in pix 2 & 3. And to the left are some Martin 247's.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 27, 2018)

Fantastic pictures and info guys.



Wildr1 said:


> And to the left are some Martin 247s.


Don't you mean Boeing 247s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Fantastic pictures and info guys.
> 
> 
> Don't you mean Boeing 247s?


That's what happens when you become a senior citizen, Brain farts, yes ... Boeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2018)

..also it's to the right!


----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 28, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> ..also it's to the right!



Isn't that the other left?

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 28, 2018)

The bomb loader is armed...is that normal?


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Boy, you guys take advantage of any slip up.
XB-10, XB-14 and an B-10

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2018)

Shortround6 said:


> War game insignia???
> force red vs force white???



Re post 3 photo 4
Given the right hand aircraft has a white star I suspect you may be right,
I thought at first that the P-40s were really P-36's but the lack of tailwheel bulge and the spinner visible in one cockpit says I was wrong


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2018)

Wildr1 said:


> View attachment 487367
> View attachment 487368
> View attachment 487369



Re post 24 top right photo - what is that under the right wing? For torpedo's? Storepedo's? ??


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 29, 2018)

MiTasol said:


> Re post 24 top right photo - what is that under the right wing? For torpedo's? Storepedo's? ??


External Bomb rack.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Wildr1
It is a right proper aerodynamic rectum of a bomb rack in my opinion but then again, even later, many manufacturers had their equivalents - Curtiss with the P-40 drop tank stays, Lockheed with the drop tank pylon, etc


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Some other images from several sources, albums, press release, etc.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 5, 2018)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 10, 2018)

More B-10s

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 22, 2018)

So Far, still working on it.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 23, 2018)

Just stunning!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## daveT (Jan 7, 2019)

Lt. Colonel Tinker in front of his B-10 The Bird-o-Prey XIII





Bird of Prey XIII- The San Pablo Bay B-10
Hamilton Field opened in 1934 as the home of the 7th Bombardment Group and its B-10 bombers, which were called the air power, wonder of their day. The B-10 was 1.5 times as fast as any biplane bomber, and faster than any contemporary fighter.

Bird-O-Prey XIII was originally the personal aircraft of Hamilton’s commanding officer, Lt. Colonel Clarence L. Tinker. On November 24th, 1936 Lt. Col. George E. Stratemeyer, who was the commander of the 7th Bombardment Group, was returning from Muroc AAF (now Edwards AFB) in Bird-O-Prey XIII when he was forced to ditch in a shallow section of San Pablo Bay while approaching Runway 30 at Hamilton. All four crewmen survived and were rescued. The cause of the accident was listed as “carburetor ice.”

Bird-O-Prey XIII remains in San Pablo Bay today and is visible a low tide. It is one of the two “complete” B-10s remaining today; the other is restored at the USAF Museum at Wright-Patterson AFB in Ohio.





It is in the waters just off of the now closed Hamilton Field. 
I'm looking for help to recover parts from it. Anyone interested?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2019)

Too bad they can't get an effort going to recover the entire wreckage.
It's a shame it wasn't recovered sooner...the weather and souvenir seekers have taken it's toll on the airframe


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2019)

Awesome! That is the first time I've seen photos of it. There as a rumor that the turret was salvaged and used to help restore the NMUSAF though I have not been able to get a confirmation of it.

...and heck yea I'd be interested in helping!


----------



## daveT (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm looking for someone with a boat in the San Francisco Bay area. I tried to access the wreck from shore, but they have now flooded the runways at Hamilton Field and turned them into wetlands. Yes the front turret was salvaged, but little else. I would love to have a piece of this old aircraft and I'm sure the Hamilton Field Museum would like a piece too. It is still mostly all there. What you see are the effects of weather and water on the wreck after so many years. Where else are you going to find a B-10? I have a copy of the official accident report. The wreck is located on a tidal mudﬂat accessible at low tides. The last time it was accesses they used a floating hovercraft/barge type boat. I think I can access it using a shallow draft dingy or Kayak, but I need a Mother boat to get me close.


----------

